

Binary Stream Parsing in Node.js - ivanstojic
http://substack.net/posts/cb328d

======
substack
Also check out node-binary: <https://github.com/substack/node-binary> which
has a similar interface but nicer internals and only needs to keep 2 buffers
in memory at any given time instead of a linked list like bufferlist.

------
ivanstojic
I realize this is somewhat oldish in Internet time, and might have been here
before, but I just discovered it. I'm rewriting some clients for a binary
protocol into Node.js and this found this to be _very_ interesting.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
SubStack is a rare gem: he is an excellent coder AND a great communicator.
This article is good to read even if you aren't into node specifically, but
want to learn about parsing streams in an async environment

